# Remus Sport Exhaust for the Audi S3 Sedan Type 8V



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

We are pleased to announce our newly released Remus Sport Exhaust for the Audi S3 Sedan. These were specifically designed for the US Market and we have just completed production. We are offering a Turbo Back, Cat Back and Axle Back option with your choice of tip options. We will be receiving an air freight shipment in the next week so please feel free to contact me with any questions or to place an order for them. 





Video Courtesy of ModdedEuros





Video Courtesy of ModdedEuros









*047014 1500- Stainless steel sport exhaust centered for L/R system, with 2 integrated electrical valves (without tail pipes)* *$1155*









*956014 1100- Stainless steel RACING downpipe with sport catalytic convertor (200 CPSI), Ø 76 mm tube* *$1375*









046513 0000- Stainless steel RACING tube instead of front silencer *$127*









*046513 0300- Stainless steel front silencer* *$354*

*Choose from the following tip options:*









*0046 05- Tail pipe set L/R consisting of 4 tail pipes Ø 90 mm, chromed, with adjustable spherical clamp connection* *$450*









*0046 55S- Tail pipe set L/R consisting of 4 tail pipes Ø 84 mm angled, chromed, with adjustable spherical clamp connection* *$450*









*0046 83C- Tail pipe set L/R consisting of 4 tail pipes Ø 84 mm Street Race, with adjustable spherical clamp connection* *$510*









*0046 83CB- Tail pipe set L/R consisting of 4 tail pipes Ø 84 mm Street Race Black Chrome, with adjustable spherical clamp connection* *$582*









*0046 83CS- Tail pipe set L/R consisting of 4 tail pipes Ø 84 mm Carbon Race, with adjustable spherical clamp connection* *$540*









*0046 83CTS- Tail pipe set L/R consisting of 4 Carbon tail pipes Ø 84 mm angled, Titanium internals, with adjustable spherical clamp connection** $1020*









*Dyno Graph Cat Back with front silencer*


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

I cant seem to find this on your site? How about a link or at least a price?


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Remus S3 Sport Exhaust*

Hello Everyone,

Thank you for all of your inquiries. PM's have been sent. We are expecting delivery of the systems one day next week. Feel free to PM me for forum member pricing. Thanks and talk to you soon.

Mike


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

This is the exhaust I've been leaning most towards right now, in catback configuration with the first tip option.
AWE is ridiculously expensive for what it is, and CTS Turbo doesn't seem like they're fabricating an exhaust anytime soon.
You guys have any distributors in Canada?
Thanks


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Remus*

@reyoasian Thank you for your inquiry. We have had a lot on inquiries for these so they decided to produce them for the Sedan here in North America. We do actually have a distributor in Canada. They are Johnson Research and Performance. They recently became the distributor for Canada and they should have these in stock and available. I would contact Romesh or Steve at (905) 822-7223 and they should be able to assist you with your order. If you have any issues getting a hold of them please let me know and I will see what I can do. Talk to you soon.

Mike



reyoasian said:


> This is the exhaust I've been leaning most towards right now, in catback configuration with the first tip option.
> AWE is ridiculously expensive for what it is, and CTS Turbo doesn't seem like they're fabricating an exhaust anytime soon.
> You guys have any distributors in Canada?
> Thanks


----------



## s3saloon (Apr 10, 2015)

Trade-N-Games said:


> I cant seem to find this on your site? How about a link or at least a price?


Did I miss the link with price?


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Remus S3 Sport Exhaust*

@s3saloon Pricing has been included in the thread next to each part number. Please let me know if you have any additional questions. 

Mike


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

any optins for the A3 people without the dual tips on each side???


----------



## s3saloon (Apr 10, 2015)

REMUS USA said:


> @s3saloon Pricing has been included in the thread next to each part number. Please let me know if you have any additional questions.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike!


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Remus A3*

@spoooolin Hello and thanks for the inquiry. We do offer a left side system for the A3. Here is a picture of the system in question and you have the option of the same tips offered for the S3 that are in this thread. The left side is offered for the 1.8 and the L/R for the 2.0L. I can have this ordered directly from Austria if you were interested. Please feel free to contact me with any additional questions that you may have. Talk to you soon.

Mike


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

I might be mistaken, but I dont think the same 4 exhaust tip set up can work on an A3?


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Remus*

@Spoooolin I believe I misread your initial post. For the A3 we offer a left side only with two tips or a L/R set up with quad tips. We do not offer a set up with single tips on each side. We do offer a diffuser that can accommodate the quad tip set up for the L/R system. I apologize for the misunderstanding. Hope that clears it up for you. 

Mike


----------



## blackmidnite (Feb 8, 2012)

Will it fit a 1.8t mk4

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Remus*

@blackmidnite Thanks for the inquiry. I do not believe that will accommodate the 1.8 MK4. We used to offer a system for that model but it has been discontinued and is no longer available. I do have some systems in our warehouse for the Golf MK4 that may work with some fabrication if you are interested. Shoot me an email and I can send off some pictures and dimensions for you to see if you may be able to do something with it. Talk to you soon.

Mike


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Remus S3 Sport Exhaust*

Hey Everyone,

I figured I would post some additional pictures of the S3 system. We have them in stock and ready to ship. First couple forum members to buy will receive a nice discount. PM me for additional details. Just received a new shipment so they are all ready to ship.

*Full Turbo Back Race with Racing Tube and Carbon Fiber Tips*










*Full Turbo Back Race with Front Silencer and Carbon Fiber Tips*










*Racing Tube and Front Silencer*










*200 CPI Sport Cat*


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Remus S3 Sport Exhaust*

Thanks for the PM's. Here are some additional pictures of the tip options. I will have a video to post shortly as well. Please let me know should you have any additional questions. Talk to you soon.

Mike

*0046 83CS*










*0046 83C*










*0046 83CB*










*0046 55S*










*0046 05*


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Remus S3 Sport Exhaust Customer Pics*

Here are a couple of pics from a customer car with our 84MM chrome angled tips.


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice looking tips and perfect size. None of that AWE goofy ass big tips. 2 liter buzzy four banger with exhaust tips the size fit for a blown 6.4 liter hellcat is just retarded looking.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Remus S3 Sport Exhaust*

@crackkills Thanks for the feedback. Appreciate the kind words. They are 84MM tips and I think they flow pretty well without being too obnoxious.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Remus S3 Sport Exhaust New Video*

Hello Everyone,

We just had a new video produced for our full Turbo Back Exhaust system. Let us know what you think.

Mike


----------



## tWiStEd-tORqUe (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Mike, can you please PM me prices for Race TBE with street race black chrome tops


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

SO what do you people think about painting the muffler and back to the tips in a high temp black paint? Some of Remus systems already come blacked out? Since its not an exciting looking muffler all shiny like some are. Just want a clean look from behind.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Remus S3 Sport Exhaust*

@tWiStEd-tORqUe PM sent. Let me know if you have any additional questions. 

Mike


----------



## BlackNight (Sep 22, 1999)

Do you have a setup that uses the Valves on our Exhausts? 

Lee


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Remus S3 Sport Exhaust*

@BlackNight Thank you for the inquiry. The REMUS sportexhaust features (2x) OE quality mechanical valves and reuses the electronic actuators from the OE system. The REMUS bi-modal design seamlessly integrates the S3 dynamic engine sound settings and allows for the electronically operated valves to open based on engine RPM and the driver selected mode setting.

Here are a couple of pics. Let me know if you have any additional questions.





















BlackNight said:


> Do you have a setup that uses the Valves on our Exhausts?
> 
> Lee


----------



## BlackNight (Sep 22, 1999)

So and I seeing this right, a full exhaust will cost $3600 before shipping roughly?

Lee


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Remus S3 Sport Exhaust*

@BlackNight It all depends on the cat back section and also the tip options. PM me for the exact set up you were interested in and I can work out a price for you as a forum member. 

Mike



BlackNight said:


> So and I seeing this right, a full exhaust will cost $3600 before shipping roughly?
> 
> Lee


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Remus S3 Sport Exhaust*

Couple more pics of the system installed. these are the Carbon Fiber tips with Titanium internals.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Remus S3 Sport Exhaust*

Hello Everyone,

Thanks for your purchases and PM's. I am hoping to have some more customer pictures soon. Here is a full shot of a customer car with our quad 84MM chrome tips. We have plenty of systems in stock so please PM me for additional info and forum member price. 

Mike


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Remus S3 Sport Exhaust*

I received some additional pictures from a forum member and figured I would post them for everyone. These are our slash cut Carbon Street Race tips. Looks real smooth with the angle of the diffuser. Thanks for the pictures Jason.



















*Remus Cat Back Sport Exhaust*

*047014 0500*- Sportexhaust centered L/R with 2 integrated electrical valves (without tips), 

*046513 0300*- Cat-Back front resonated section

*0046 83CS*- tip set L/R consisting of 4 tips Ø 84 mm Carbon Race, with adjustable spherical clamp connection


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

I am going to say this right now Mike is top notch and awesome returns emails extremely quickly, eager to work with the end user and has a top notch product!

We are looking forward to possibly working with Mike very soon, posting some really good vids, installation pics, dyno numbers etc..

This is a supplier that we can purchase from with ease of mind that you will get a quality product and the utmost customer service!

We really hope we can work something out with them!!!!

Great Job Mike!!


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Remus S3 Sport Exhaust*

@2011boostd Thank you for the kind words sir. Hopefully we can make something happen in the future. 

Mike


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Remus S3 Sport Exhaust*

Hello Everyone. Hope you all had a good weekend. We will be running a special promotion through the end of November on all Remus exhaust systems. Please feel free to PM me for details and pricing for the S3 system. Talk to you soon.

Mike


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Remus S3 Sport Exhaust*

I just wanted to let everyone know that we will be at booth 24823 in the Performance and Racing Hall at SEMA this year. We will have a Remus S3 system on display should you wish to come by and see it on person and say hello. Hope to see you there.

Mike


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

That's my Black S3 pictured above. I have about 1000 miles on the system now and I am super happy with it. I am still stock on the downpipe and don't plan on changing. I do have APR stage 1 and DSG tune and the car runs amazing.

INSTALL: It was super easy to install by myself on just jacks. Since i did the resonated midpipe part the stock system dropped down in one piece. This will be nice in the future to go back to stock easy. All i had to do was remove the hangers and the connections for the flaps and then the stock collar in about the middle of the car. The it was easy to loosely install the Remus and then tighten it all up in correct position.

SOUND: It's great for me. Inside with windows up Under normal driving you can barely tell it there just a little more than stock zero highway drone. Inside windows up getting on it its sounds mean but still not to loud. Outside of the car under normal driving you can tell that something has been done, it sounds right! Now where it screams in just the right tone is when your on it and everyone knows you got something going on not stock! At first I was thinking it was to quiet cause I have to admit I like it to make some noise so my buddy flog the car around a few nights ago and I just watched and listened. He did some hard pulls and some high speed passes and it was screaming awesome. Nice and deep tone that sounded tight and nothing like a fart can on a honda. I may still try the non resonated midpipe since its cheap and simple to install. It might induce some drone?

Look/Quality: Welds are clean. Pipe is bent clean and correct. All connections are great. Fits perfect under car. Tips are amazing quality- was a little offput on price alone but it shows once you see them in person. 

NOTES: I was a little confused on reusing the factory solenoids. They mounted perfect but some tabs inside that hold the spring was not falling into place correct. I called and was told correct way to do it. I did not get to try the fix. I decided to install with flaps open all the time and not even use the spring between the pipe and solenoid. I did this cause no matter what the flaps are closed under 1500 rpm or so and I just wanted them always open. If I was getting some hwy drone then i might have wanted them working but it did not. And since the solenoids are still hooked up no error messages have been logged. 

Thanks Mike for the great service and exhaust.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

@Trade-N-Games Thank you for the informative write up. Very much appreciated and I am glad that you are happy with the system. It is a very high quality system and we have gotten some very positive feedback from our customer. We also had it in display at the SEMA show and was very well received. We are running a promotion until Nov 30th so please feel free to contact me should you be interested in me working out a deal for you. Looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Mike



Trade-N-Games said:


> That's my Black S3 pictured above. I have about 1000 miles on the system now and I am super happy with it. I am still stock on the downpipe and don't plan on changing. I do have APR stage 1 and DSG tune and the car runs amazing.
> 
> INSTALL: It was super easy to install by myself on just jacks. Since i did the resonated midpipe part the stock system dropped down in one piece. This will be nice in the future to go back to stock easy. All i had to do was remove the hangers and the connections for the flaps and then the stock collar in about the middle of the car. The it was easy to loosely install the Remus and then tighten it all up in correct position.
> 
> ...


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Remus S3 Sport Exhaust*

Hello Everyone,

We are running a promotion on the S3 systems until the end of the year. Please contact me for additional information. You can also contact some of our online dealers for pricing as well. Feel free to PM me with any additional information. Talk to you soon.

Mike


----------



## David at MSS (Dec 25, 2014)

Do you have a exhaust for the 1.4tfsi 150 mhp? If so how much 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David at MSS (Dec 25, 2014)

REMUS USA said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> We are running a promotion on the S3 systems until the end of the year. Please contact me for additional information. You can also contact some of our online dealers for pricing as well. Feel free to PM me with any additional information. Talk to you soon.
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike,

Do you have one for the A3 8V 1.4tfsi 150 MHP if so how much 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Remus S3 Cat Back Sport Exhaust vs Stock Comparison Video*

Hello Everyone,

Just received a video from one our partners Vivid Racing who installed our REMUS racing cat back system on a customers S3. They did a nice comparison vs the stock system and gives you a good idea as to the difference between the two. The comparison happens about 1:25 into the video. The cat back is our Racing cat back which is a racing tube in place of the silencer. Please feel free to contact me with any questions that you may have. Talk top you soon.


----------



## David at MSS (Dec 25, 2014)

I had one of these exhaust put onto my A3 Cab it was very loud in the cabin and needs resonated box...just one box was not good enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Remus S3 Sport Exhaust*

Hey Everyone,

Hope all is well. Just wanted to pass along some additional pics from a trade show overseas of our 84MM Carbon Street Race tips installed on our S3 show car. Please feel free to contact me with any questions you may have. You can contact any of our online dealers for pricing and availability. Here is a link for our dealer network


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

New account could not recover Trade-N-Games that I have had for a very long time.
Anyways I have the cat back system as posted above
I just replaced the mid pipe silencer with the race pipe and i am very happy with the results!
I made a short video of how it sounds both ways back to back. Thanks Michael for getting this pipe out fast.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyaUyDzYm5k


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Remus S3 Sport Exhaust*

Thanks for the video Jason!!! Came out great and highlights the difference between the resonated and non resonated system perfectly. Thanks for taking the time and effort to do that. Very much appreciated!!!

Mike



Trade-N-Games said:


> New account could not recover Trade-N-Games that I have had for a very long time.
> Anyways I have the cat back system as posted above
> I just replaced the mid pipe silencer with the race pipe and i am very happy with the results!
> I made a short video of how it sounds both ways back to back. Thanks Michael for getting this pipe out fast.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyaUyDzYm5k


----------

